# The Gorges du Verdon: rambling, rapids and much more!



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Anyone contemplating a trip to the Gorges du Verdon may find this article of interest.
It's in the viaMichelin monthly newsletter which anyone can sign up for. It often carries articles of interest to motorhomers.
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/mag5/art20070801/htm/Tour-visit-verdon.htm#


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*wow*

Took the same shot myself as the first pic last week!
Barry


----------

